# Can I use Ghostwood?



## Northman (Sep 20, 2009)

Looking for some driftwood for my next tank. Found ghostwood and grapewood in a craft shop and I'm wondering if it can be used in an aquarium. Thanks for your input.

Northman


----------



## D.S. Drifter (Jan 7, 2010)

i would be cautious of using either of those for several reasons. more than likely they are both imported,that being said the processing methods are questionable particularly since the intended use was not for aquariums.
take a look at my blog entry entitled driftwood basics it will give you a little more insight on wood selection. the blog is on my website thedriftwoodstore.com depending on how big of a piece your looking for i probably have something i can RAOK your way.


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

I've used ghostwood in a dart frog vivarium before with much success. I'm not sure how it will do being submerged, I don't know density-wise how it compares with water. That being said, most of the ghostwood I've encountered has been specifically marketed towards vivarium/terrarium setups, and if its safe for amphibians, odds are its probably going to be safe for fish as well.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Northman,

Ghostwood = "The Benefits of Ghost Wood: Bitterroot Valley Forest Products has developed a proprietary multi step process to produce a product that resembles reclaimed wood at half the price." It is man made product, unless you know what chemicals are used the the "multi-step" process you are certainly taking a chance.

Grapewood = "My poor fishes had to have more than half of their water changed at once because they were swimming in grapewood tea by morning." Apparently it does not sink and it leaches a tea colored substance. I pass!

Have you tried a local river or lake for submerged hardwood branches, preferably without bark, that you could boil and soak?


----------



## Northman (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks S_A, TG and DS. I think I'm going to stay away.

DS, I checked out your site, nice stuff. I'll send you an email tomorrow regarding what I'm looking for.

Take care,
Northman


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

Ghostwood, as far as I know *is* a natural wood, generally its sandblasted, but its not a man made/processed wood. I've heard that its manzanita, which sounds about right to me, but actual ghost wood (i.e. from Black Jungle website) should be fine in an aquarium. Moss is supposed to grow quite rapidly on it though, and in a vivarium it does, and if that it retained that property underwater would make it somewhat more valuable to use. That being said, its hella expensive, and lacks some character, so there are probably better values for your money.


----------



## Northman (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey, check out the website I'm looking at for the wood. Page down, rows 8 and 9. I'm setting up a 10G and I just want some small branches that I can place between rocks and put Microsorum and moss in the mix. Do you think this stuff is treated?

http://www.save-on-crafts.com/branches2.html


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Again, you are back to the 'It was not intended for aquarium/vivarium use' so you do not know.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Not sure where you're located, but why don't you try looking for a dead tree or old, fallen limb whose branches or roots you can saw off? Perhaps a willow tree, for instance - it can be weighted down and weathered, and long-dead branches should be safe if you boil/soak them. (Heck, even live willow branches can be used, come to think of it - some people like to root them in open-top tanks and get plantings and driftwood in one go)  

Many trees have wood that is safe to use, once it's been soaked long enough. If you're looking for cheap alternative driftwood, try collecting some of your own.  I wouldn't trust any wood intended for craft purposes, since you never know what chemicals they processed them with.


----------



## Northman (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm in NYC. Its funny, I can get anything is the world here ... except some driftwood with character 
Thanks for the advise guys, I appreciated it. 

Northman


----------

